# Corel Drawing X3



## mtrapp (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi:
I purchased Drawings standard edition 3 months ago.
I have things looking good in the stitch tab, but when I sew it out, it looks horrible.
After many experiements and comparing the drawing stitches to my known good designs, it seems Drawings puts the step stitch length at 2.9mm.
My known good designs have a step stitch length of 6mm.

Has anyone got a good sewout from the Drawing basic edition or is the pro edition manditiory so the stitch length can be changed?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

mtrapp said:


> Hi:
> is the pro edition manditiory so the stitch length can be changed?


Yes, you need the pro edition to adjust compensation, stitch length and density.


----------



## mtrapp (Jan 15, 2007)

Seems like a bait and switch that Corel would sell a product that is not usable unless you spend another $800 to make it usable.
Oh well, make it a $700 lesson.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Corel is not the originator of DRAWINGS. Unfortunately ther are a lot of progs out there that work this way and yes I think its a shame.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

mtrapp said:


> Seems like a bait and switch that Corel would sell a product that is not usable unless you spend another $800 to make it usable.
> Oh well, make it a $700 lesson.


Mtrapp, looks like youre "trapped" . Should have downloaded the trial version first, but then again, you'll still be unable to try the actual stitch output on your machine.
If this is your first (& only) digitizing software, maybe you should just go ahead and get the Pro version, so it will be a $1500 usable software and not just $700 dollar lesson. Some forum members actually like this program. But FLUID is really the person to ask here because he can compare Drawings with his Wilcom, plus he's the resident Corel expert.
The advent of Drawings is really a blessing for the industry since it's able to bring the cost of the other digitizing software down.
But for those people yet to purchase a digitizing software, my advice is to start with the lower level (Illustrator level for Pulse, I'm not sure for Wilcom) of a traditional digitizing software, i.e. the lowest level wherein you're able to draw/digitize a design above a jpeg file, and just save for the upgrades. I'm still using my Pulse Illustartor level, and so far, I'm able to do all client requested jobs.


----------



## mtrapp (Jan 15, 2007)

vctradingcubao:
The demo version would have made it look great, still would not have known how poor the sew is.
My previous digitizing software was QDT, it was ok. I could do anything, but it took alot of time and crashed alot. QDT wants you to move to Pulse if you want to run on windows XP, and its expensive. So I thought I would try something new.

In any case, I did some research and Modular who does the editor that comes with Drawing has a Modular Digitizing package that work with Drawings.
Does what Drawings Pro does and alot more.
And since the Embroidery show is here in Long Beach this weekend they shoud have a show special.

The worst part of this experience is the comapny I purchased from, SewingUSA blamed everything but the software for the problem. They have no idea what they are doing.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

mtrapp said:


> And since the Embroidery show is here in Long Beach this weekend they shoud have a show special.
> 
> The worst part of this experience is the comapny I purchased from, SewingUSA blamed everything but the software for the problem. They have no idea what they are doing.


Should have asked SewingUSA for a sample output then, but that's all water under the bridge now. Anyway, you could try all softwares in the Long Beach show, and would have a good idea on your next move there.


----------

